# What means <rxpause> and <txpause> in ifconfig?



## RM. (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,

does anybody know what "*rxpause*" and "*txpause*" after "10Gbase-SR <full-duplex..>" means?


```
#ifconfig
ix0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 9000
options=e407bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        ether 00:25:90:81:c3:c4
        inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (10Gbase-SR <full-duplex,rxpause,txpause>)
        status: active
```


----------



## kafka0 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm no expert, but I'm guessing this has to do with Ethernet flow control and pause frames, meaning the device (and the stack) can send pause frames in case the traffic gets too high.


----------

